# CoveR FacebooK



## bitterhoney (6 أغسطس 2013)

*ثق فى الذى اخرج يونان من جوف الحوت بعد ثلاثه ايام سيخرجك حتما من جوف الضيقات 






حَبِيبِي لِي وَأَنَا لَهُ. 
(نش2: 16)







اِفْرَحُوا فِي الرَّبِّ كُلَّ حِينٍ، وَأَقُولُ أَيْضًا: افْرَحُوا. 
( فيلبي 4:4 )







In Every Place ,In any Situation
Jesus is Emmanuel
Our God with us
My God Is Awesome.








الرب نوري وخلاصي ممن أخاف
(مز 27: 1) 







ﻻ تنتظر احد سوى الرب
فأن طلبته تجده
وان بكيت شعرت بيده
وان نسيت يفتح لك اذنك 
ليذكرك انه يحبك وينتظرك .









يا صانع قلبي الصغير أنت تفهمني 
وتعرف أيا قدير ماذا يشغلني
يا حافظ قلبي الصغير أنت تضمني
وإن ضللت في المسير أنت تردني.










طــرقـــك يـــارب أحياناً عجيبــه وأحياناً غريـبــه 

وأحياناً مـحيــره .. ولكنهـا دائـمــا صحيـحـــة








ابتســم ﻷ‌ن الله مسئول عنك
مسئول عن مستقبلك 
مســــئول عن ظروفـــــك 
مســــئول عن أحﻼ‌مــك ابتســـــم 
دي اﻻ‌بتسامــــة شكـــر منـــك ليــــه









Sometimes we blame GOD for things that hurt us and yet what we don`t understand is that... he has always been there protecting us from even greater pain 






عينى عليك " ( مزمور 32 : 8 )







انت في حمــــايتــي

ربنا عايز يقولك انهاردة
انت مش لوحدك في ضيقاتك
وانا مسئول عن حياتك
فقط ثــــق فيــا.







It seems like GOD is too far away from me , but u know
Jesus is standing so close to Me








Whoever does not love does not know God
because God is love.
1John 4:8





أنت لست في أيدي الناس، لست في أيدي التجارب، لست في أيدي الأحداث إنما أنت في يد الله وحده .







خبيني في حضنك.
شماله خلف رأسي ويمينه تعانقني.





هو هيشفي وجعك من كلمة كسرتك








Sometimes God doesn't give you 
what you think you want, NOT
because you don't deserve it, but
because you deserve MORE 







Dear God,
please set my heart free, so that I can one day be happy again. And please help me forget the things I cannot change, for it weighs heavy on my heart




*​


----------



## bitterhoney (6 أغسطس 2013)

*ثق فى الذى اخرج يونان من جوف الحوت بعد ثلاثه ايام سيخرجك حتما من جوف الضيقات 







حَبِيبِي لِي وَأَنَا لَهُ. 
(نش2: 16)







اِفْرَحُوا فِي الرَّبِّ كُلَّ حِينٍ، وَأَقُولُ أَيْضًا: افْرَحُوا. 
( فيلبي 4:4 )







In Every Place ,In any Situation
Jesus is Emmanuel
Our God with us
My God Is Awesome










الرب نوري وخلاصي ممن أخاف
(مز 27: 1) 



*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 أغسطس 2013)

رائع رائع رائع رائع​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 أغسطس 2013)

حقيقي تستاهل مليوووون تقييم 
اولا التصميمات رائعة بشكل لا يوصف 
تاني حاجة التعليقات اللي على الصور حلوة جدا جدا 
انا بقى استوليت عليهم كلهم ف فولدري الخاص 
بس للاسف ماعنديش فيس بوك 

بس بجد ربنا يباركك و يعوضك على تعبك 
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## bitterhoney (6 أغسطس 2013)

*مش عارف اقول اية علي الكلام الجميل اللي مكتوب وعلي المحبة دية ربنا يبارك محبتكواااااااااااااا​*


----------



## Samir poet (7 أغسطس 2013)

*صدقينى حلوين اوووووووووووووى
مهما نوصف موضوع يتسحق اكثر من تقييييييييييم
ربنا يبارك فى حياتك ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك
*


----------



## KARMA777 (11 أغسطس 2013)

رااااااااااااائع الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (5 سبتمبر 2013)

روعه
شكرا
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------

